# Wells-Index 860 Vert. Head for sale



## Dr. Duzlittler (Feb 23, 2013)

I've got a Wells-Index 860 Vert. Head that I would sell, it has a NMTB 40-45? Taper, but, I can install a R-8 taper. (I've done it with success and about .0002" Runout. Offers? Trade for NICE 3 axis DRO or Shaper Attachment?


----------



## Charley Davidson (Feb 24, 2013)

Dr. Duzlittler said:


> I've got a Wells-Index 860 Vert. Head that I would sell, it has a NMTB 40-45? Taper, but, I can install a R-8 taper. (I've done it with success and about .0002" Runout. Offers? Trade for NICE 3 axis DRO or Shaper Attachment?



Got some picture & a price? I'm assuming this is a Bridgeport clone and will fit on my other BP?


----------



## idjeffp (Feb 25, 2013)

My W-I 845 has an NMTB-30 spindle which I'm fond of. Not sure what the differences are with the 860?

Cheers!
Jeff Pfeifer


----------



## ScrapMetal (Feb 25, 2013)

idjeffp said:


> My W-I 845 has an NMTB-30 spindle which I'm fond of. Not sure what the differences are with the 860?
> 
> Cheers!
> Jeff Pfeifer



My 860 is set up for an R8 in the vertical position and NMTB 40 in the horizontal.




-Ron


----------



## idjeffp (Feb 25, 2013)

ScrapMetal said:


> My 860 is set up for an R8 in the vertical position and NMTB 40 in the horizontal.
> -Ron



Wow that's interesting... Is there an outboard support for the arbor when setup as an hor mill? Just curious...

Thanks for sharing,
Jeff P


----------



## ScrapMetal (Feb 26, 2013)

idjeffp said:


> Wow that's interesting... Is there an outboard support for the arbor when setup as an hor mill? Just curious...
> 
> Thanks for sharing,
> Jeff P



Yes there is.  I didn't get one with the purchase of the mill but I called up Wells-Index with credit card in hand and they sent me a 90% casting (just needs to be bored/line-bored for the other end of the arbor).  I'll be making a post looking for suggestions/help on it when I'm ready to tackle *that* little job. 

-Ron


----------



## Dr. Duzlittler (Feb 26, 2013)

ScrapMetal said:


> Yes there is.  I didn't get one with the purchase of the mill but I called up Wells-Index with credit card in hand and they sent me a 90% casting (just needs to be bored/line-bored for the other end of the arbor).  I'll be making a post looking for suggestions/help on it when I'm ready to tackle *that* little job.
> 
> -Ron




My 860 came with a finished outboard support. I guess that I could get it Blue Printed for you. I don't think the Horz. has ever been used. 

Since I've found some other people with W-I's, does anyone know of a shaper attachment for one?

 I also have a 860 Vert. Head for Sale. I think it's a NMTB 40 taper, Exc. Cond.( I can change the Spindle)


----------



## idjeffp (Feb 26, 2013)

Dr. Duzlittler said:


> My 860 came with a finished outboard support. I guess that I could get it Blue Printed for you. I don't think the Horz. has ever been used.
> 
> Since I've found some other people with W-I's, does anyone know of a shaper attachment for one?
> 
> I also have a 860 Vert. Head for Sale. I think it's a NMTB 40 taper, Exc. Cond.( I can change the Spindle)



I don't know of any shaper (slotter?) attachments... but then I don't know all that much about my 845 yet. I've only had it powered up for about a year now via a Hitachi SJ100 VFD. Maybe a call to Rick Robinson over at wellsindex@aol.com will shed some light on this? I have a friend Doc who made a vertical slotter a few years back... I'm almost finished with a nice Smith & Mills 12" shaper (circa 1915) rebuild. Trying to sort out how to reverse the rotation of the old GE Repulsion-Induction motor.

Is your vertical 860 head a variable speed unit? Mine has a stepped pulley arrangement with a 2 hp motor...

Jeff P


----------



## ScrapMetal (Feb 26, 2013)

Dr. Duzlittler said:


> My 860 came with a finished outboard support. I guess that I could get it Blue Printed for you. I don't think the Horz. has ever been used.
> 
> Since I've found some other people with W-I's, does anyone know of a shaper attachment for one?
> 
> I also have a 860 Vert. Head for Sale. I think it's a NMTB 40 taper, Exc. Cond.( I can change the Spindle)



Thanks for the offer but I think I'll be okay.  W-I sent along a set of blue prints for the support along with it.  I've got all the dimensions I need it's just a matter of getting it done.

I've never seen a taper attachment for one but that doesn't mean there isn't one out there or that someone couldn't make one (No, no, no, I won't put *another* project on my list of things to do... :nuts.  :LOL:

How about some pics of that head?  I didn't think the verticals were available with a NMTB 40, that would sure be nice.

-Ron

.


----------

